# AGR improving?



## the_traveler (Jun 12, 2009)

I just made redeemed an AGR award. I asked for a roomette on the upper level. The agent did not say (as they usually do), "You have room 6!" - but instead said something I never heard an AGR agent say before! 

She said



> Roomettes 10, 9, 8, 6 and 2 are available! Which would you like?


I chose #2. Then booking the second train, she asked me



> Would you like #2 again?


I have never been given a choice of rooms before by AGR!  Is this something new - or did I just get a good AGR agent? :huh:


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought I saw a pig flying today.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 12, 2009)

You just got a good agent.

And for the record, you just killed a low bucket room for someone.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 12, 2009)

I finished my travel on 6/4 and ALL my rail and hotel points have posted already and I received the triple-bonus from an offer I was sent in an email, after my train reservations had been made. WOW!!

They mist be doing something right!


----------



## JayPea (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe we'll get lucky and more agents are that good. I've generally had good luck with points posting in a timely manner.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 12, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I just made redeemed an AGR award. I asked for a roomette on the upper level. The agent did not say (as they usually do), "You have room 6!" - but instead said something I never heard an AGR agent say before!  She said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing I hope others have similar experiences I do have one question, are you select or select plus? It seems like those with status get better agents.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 12, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Thanks for sharing I hope others have similar experiences I do have one question, are you select or select plus? It seems like those with status get better agents.


I'm just a small peon!


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> You just got a good agent.
> And for the record, you just killed a low bucket room for someone.


You sure? How many rooms are low bucket? I have seen that 3 & 4 are the first rooms to go.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 12, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing I hope others have similar experiences I do have one question, are you select or select plus? It seems like those with status get better agents.
> ...


:lol: then you got very lucky :lol: I've been waiting 9 days for a supervisor to call me back :lol: I love AGR!


----------



## AlanB (Jun 12, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > You just got a good agent.
> ...


How many rooms are at low bucket varries by train and by season. But room #2 is always low bucket and always the first to go.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm greedy! h34r: :lol:

But it averages out for when I got the very last room on 2 separate trains last October!

BTW: This trip is for the EB and CS this summer - and both on a weekend!  So if it's low bucket, what does that say about trains? :huh: (I may be lonely aboard!  )


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


I had #5 on the CONO both ways and it was low bucket boyth ways. No one was in #3 going south????


----------



## GoldenSpike (Jun 12, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> They mist be doing something right!


That remains to be seen.

Took took quickie trips in APR for points. Both start segments posted. Both return trips have not.

In the meantime, a LD r/t trip at the end of APR-early May has posted.

On 6.4 took a r/t. The start segment just posted today.

In the meantime, going on two months waiting on April after sending in a request, and a second one via the AGR

clerk two weeks ago..........zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


I was wrong about 3 & 4, however, I purchased two trips on the SWC on the very first day they were available (perhaps the very first hour) and both times got room 5 first.

On the LSL I got #2 first.


----------



## chuljin (Jun 12, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I just made redeemed an AGR award. I asked for a roomette on the upper level. The agent did not say (as they usually do), "You have room 6!" - but instead said something I never heard an AGR agent say before!  She said
> ...


One word: HA!

the_traveler's good experience, I think is their excitement at reducing the 'virtual payable' of redeemable points. When it comes to posting earned points, they've just stopped caring.

Being S+ hasn't helped me...my squeaky wheel, rather than getting the most grease, just makes them get tighter earplugs.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 13, 2009)

chuljin said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


so we need to find a way to remove their ear plugs .


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 13, 2009)

My last two experiences:

- Made a reservation for the SWC LAX-CHI. The agent, without prompting, asked me if I cared which room I was assigned. I did, and he told me both the cars and rooms available. I selected the one I wanted. Then, he told me, without prompting, that I was entitled to Business Class on my connecting Surfliner from SAN. And when I said I wanted to use a Surfliner that left SAN an hour earlier than the published connection, he booked that without any issues. He then read back the entire itinerary and e-mailed me a confirmation. It was a great, professional booking by a knowledgable and personable agent.

- Still waiting for a stinkin 400 points from a trip I took March 30. Six attempts, three including a copy of the stub, have failed. I've gotten one reply to those six inquiries. It said, "We have received your information and any qualifying travel points will be posted in 30 business days." 30 business days? Six calendar weeks? To make a correction that airlines make real-time? Awful. You know the expression, "never give up"? Well, I've given up. If those points don't post, then they don't post. In that regard, AGR is a joke.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 13, 2009)

chuljin said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


:lol: well I stand corrected. Your probably a legend at the AGR offices... Although that automated program you posted awhile ago must save you a whole lot of time


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 13, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> My last two experiences:






> - Still waiting for a stinkin 400 points from a trip I took March 30. Six attempts, three including a copy of the stub, have failed. I've gotten one reply to those six inquiries. It said, "We have received your information and any qualifying travel points will be posted in 30 business days." 30 business days? Six calendar weeks? To make a correction that airlines make real-time? Awful. You know the expression, "never give up"? Well, I've given up. If those points don't post, then they don't post. In that regard, AGR is a joke.


Night and of course



> - Made a reservation for the SWC LAX-CHI. The agent, without prompting, asked me if I cared which room I was assigned. I did, and he told me both the cars and rooms available. I selected the one I wanted. Then, he told me, without prompting, that I was entitled to Business Class on my connecting Surfliner from SAN. And when I said I wanted to use a Surfliner that left SAN an hour earlier than the published connection, he booked that without any issues. He then read back the entire itinerary and e-mailed me a confirmation. It was a great, professional booking by a knowledgable and personable agent.


Day :lol:

Looks like if they have the booking down now they just need to work on automatic posting of points.


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 13, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> My last two experiences:
> - Made a reservation for the SWC LAX-CHI. The agent, without prompting, asked me if I cared which room I was assigned. I did, and he told me both the cars and rooms available. I selected the one I wanted. Then, he told me, without prompting, that I was entitled to Business Class on my connecting Surfliner from SAN. And when I said I wanted to use a Surfliner that left SAN an hour earlier than the published connection, he booked that without any issues. He then read back the entire itinerary and e-mailed me a confirmation. It was a great, professional booking by a knowledgable and personable agent.
> 
> - Still waiting for a stinkin 400 points from a trip I took March 30. Six attempts, three including a copy of the stub, have failed. I've gotten one reply to those six inquiries. It said, "We have received your information and any qualifying travel points will be posted in 30 business days." 30 business days? Six calendar weeks? To make a correction that airlines make real-time? Awful. You know the expression, "never give up"? Well, I've given up. If those points don't post, then they don't post. In that regard, AGR is a joke.


There must be plenty of ups and downs about AGR. In less than 3 months I have accumulated more that 15,000 points and without any rail miles yet. This must be my plus for at least this short period of time.

On the minus side, I received a post card from AGR sometime prior to April 30th that stated "Had you joined Amtrak Guest Rewards a year ago, you would have earned 3,142 points on your last 4 trips. We want you to know it's not too late. If you join AGR by April 30th, 2009 (which I did) we'll give you the 3142 points you missed." It also went on to explain "... bonus points will be awarded to your AGR account by May 15th, 2009."

After 5 calls to AGR where I've been first told that the points are not being posted until the end of May and on another occasion that it will take about 4 business and I'll have the points posted (about 2 weeks ago) I'm still waiting... and to boot it's being handled by a supervisor.

As things currently are, I stand the possibility of reaching 70,000 by the end of the year, but I can't help wondering if I'll see those 3,142 points even by then??? :huh:


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 19, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> I received a post card from AGR sometime prior to April 30th that stated "Had you joined Amtrak Guest Rewards a year ago, you would have earned 3,142 points on your last 4 trips. We want you to know it's not too late. If you join AGR by April 30th, 2009 (which I did) we'll give you the 3142 points you missed." It also went on to explain "... bonus points will be awarded to your AGR account by May 15th, 2009."
> After 5 calls to AGR where I've been first told that the points are not being posted until the end of May and on another occasion that it will take about 4 business and I'll have the points posted (about 2 weeks ago) I'm still waiting... and to boot it's being handled by a supervisor.
> 
> As things currently are, I stand the possibility of reaching 70,000 by the end of the year, but I can't help wondering if I'll see those 3,142 points even by then??? :huh:


Whoopie-waahooee!!! I got a call from AGR yesterday and was informed that my 3142 points were (finally) posted! It's almost like hitting the $1.00 spot on Wheel of Fortune's spin off!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 19, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Whoopie-waahooee!!! I got a call from AGR yesterday and was informed that my 3142 points were (finally) posted! It's almost like hitting the $1.00 spot on Wheel of Fortune's spin off!


Did they post as rail points?

EDIT: Now I see that they're promised as bonus points. Never mind.


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoopie-waahooee!!! I got a call from AGR yesterday and was informed that my 3142 points were (finally) posted! It's almost like hitting the $1.00 spot on Wheel of Fortune's spin off!
> ...


Do you get the offer too, and if so did you have any problem getting them?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 19, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


No, just idle curiousity.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 19, 2009)

My Columbia River Trip was on 6/9/09 and my points posted yesterday, 6/18/09, not too bad  Although no Power Points yet!


----------

